# Orthopedic doctor



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Anyone know a good orthopedic Dr in SL or Utah county. I'm tired of fighting my shoulder pain and after 5 months need to see what's wrong


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Can't help you for your location but there is a possibility that you are going to need a referral from you regular doctor so you might want to go see him first.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Agreed, you'd probably need a referral. I'd call some ortho clinics and ask if you'd need a referral or not. Might save you some time.

I can't help with SLC, but up in Logan, Dr. Nelson of Alpine orthopedics is great!


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Yes....DR Brian Fukushima. Currently seeing him for shoulder issues myself.


----------



## GeTaGrip (Jun 24, 2014)

Dr. Paul Ritchie, MD - Central Utah Clinic (801) 763-3885
http://www.centralutahclinic.com/providers/paul-ritchie-md
Best in Utah IMHO!


----------



## outdoors (Feb 6, 2013)

I would highly suggest Christian Sybrowsky. I had my should done just after christmas and he did a great job!
9844 S 1300 E #200, Sandy, UT 84094
(801) 571-9433


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Just go to TOSH and ask for their shoulder man. I personally used Dr. Roy Trawick. Great shoulder/knee man AND he's a hunter and fisherman. Located in Murray. Tosh has GREAT PT also.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Dr Mariani,St Marks Hospital.Not sure if he does shoulders,but he did my wifes knee.and was so good to her,and not one problem 2 years later.


----------

